

Ask HN: Can I visit your SF tech startup? - qzervaas

Hi all<p>I'm Quentin, the developer of the iOS/Android app TransitTimes. I'm based in Adelaide, Australia and I'll be in San Francisco for the next 6 weeks (May 14 - June 30), for Google I/O and WWDC<p>I'm travelling alone and would really like to see the startup culture in San Francisco, make some new contacts, swap ideas and advice, and anything else I can soak up while in the US.<p>If you have a startup or can provide an introduction/referral or any other recommendations I'd really appreciate it!<p>Thanks<p>Quentin<p>Email: qzervaas [at] transittimesapp.com
Twitter: @HendX
======
lowglow
You'll be able to meet a ton of people at SFHackerNews.com events. (and other
meetups)

try NoiseBridge as well.

Also SFHN is throwing an event on Thursday <http://sfhn-nginx.eventbrite.com/>
(edit: just noticed you'll be missing it)

~~~
lowglow
There is also this I just ran across: <https://startupstay.com>

------
chromejs10
You should also checkout <http://www.meetup.com/> and try to swing by some
meetups that happen around the city. Good way to meet people and see startups

